# Halloween Post Mortem Exhibition



## TearDrop Memories (Oct 3, 2005)

*Halloween Post Mortem Exhibition @ Tear Drop Memories !* 

Antique funeral collectibles dealer TearDrop Memories currently is showing an eclectc selection of vintage Halloween, Victorian Pst Mortem death photographs, Memento Mori jewelry and old mortuary related items on line now through December 15 2005 The web address ;
*http://www.teardropmemories.com* 

The press release can be viewed at;
*http://news-antique.com/?id=585&keys=Halloween-Undertaker-Death*


----------

